# LED lighting



## Huckleberry Hound (Mar 9, 2016)

If i want to have good plant health and growth what size led fixture would i need on a 15 gal tank. ?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have two LED flood lights on my 70 gal and I believe they are 30 watts each . I dont know a ton aout LED fixtures, but I've heard good things about the finnex types.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

As Summer stated, Finnex is a great brand. Their Planted+ fixture is what I'm using on my ten gallon right now, and it grows plants like a champ. Alternatively, you could go with an Odyssea Satellite Pro fixture, or a BeamsWork fixture. The Odyssea is the high-end as it is a fully programmable setup that can run light shows that simulate sunset/sunrise, thunderstorms, moonlight, etc. The Finnex fixture is the mid-range and has manual settings to toggle between full daylight and moonlight. The BeamsWork fixture is the low end, and will not emit enough light for a tank with injected CO2, as the lack of light will yield less-than-optimal plant growth. However, for a low-tech tank, the BeamsWork will to splendidly. It also has manual settings to toggle between daylight and moonlight.

Measure your tank width and order accordingly, there are standard tank size/weight websites if you Google them, but they might not specify for a 15 gallon breeder or long tank. Also, all of these LED fixtures have adjustable legs, so you won't have to sweat if your measurements are off by an inch or two.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you have the tall 15g or the shorter one? And what plants are you trying to grow? Would need a little stronger light for a taller tank and your plant choices will also dictate how much light you need.

I have 3 Finnex FugeRay LED's and 2 Current Satellite + LED's. The Current Satellite + lights have more options which allow you to choose certain colors or intensity. But I prefer the FugeRay. I use these on 20g long tanks and one Spec V tank, none of which are too tall. I also have mostly low to med light plants: anubias, java ferns, water sprite, lots of crypts, a couple of hygro species and some moss.

The Finnex Planted 24/7 has many of the features of the Current Satellite light. But in addition it allows you to set the light to automatically ramp up in intensity throughout the day and back down in the evening to off overnight. I've been really wanting to try this light but since I don't "need" a new light, I haven't wanted to spend the extra money just yet.


----------

